# Interesting Si article



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

The article started interestingly, but with _'Si translates into an adherence to existing traditions' _they lost me. Unfortunately.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes! Praise the Si. When I use Si to absorb knowledge on a subject, I feel like I'm a walking encyclopedia.


----------

